# Sponsorship job for CPA



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a MBA degree holder from India. i have decided to do CPA. i know that the pass percentage is low but i am sure that i will pass the exam because i am the topper in the university and i am the best in the studies where ever i have been.
But my doubt is that will i get a sponsoring job after i complete the exam. its a risky step for me to go to USA a give the exam if i dont get a job later.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are no guarantees:>))) Even with a contract employment is "at will".


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

i just want to know what are the chances of getting a job if i score good marks and what are the oppurtunities for the CPA degree holders.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> i just want to know what are the chances of getting a job if i score good marks and what are the oppurtunities for the CPA degree holders.


Where you take the CPA exam is based on your residence in the US, so you can't really just pop over and take it. And I've never heard of anyone getting a job based on having passed the CPA exam. It's based on having a university level degree in accounting and your work experience. It's more or less assumed you'll pass the CPA exam somewhere along the way if you are working for a CPA firm.

Oh, and there's an old saying in accounting - anything you score over 75 (base passing score) just shows that you don't have efficient study habits. Except for the state awards for highest score, there is little or no recognition of what your actual passing scores were. Six months after passing the exam, all that counts is your performance on the job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bev for your help.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to be a HR person and a Firm Administrator for national public accounting firms. I'd agree with Bev's comments. 

One warning: Many out of country degrees will not qualify you for the minimum education requirements to take the CPA exam. In fact, what qualifies in one state may not qualify in another. It's a tricky business, and careful, cautious research is required. If you have a specific state in mind, your first step would be to contact that states Board of Accountants.

Good luck.


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

i contacted the Illnois board and they said that i am eligible.


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

i want to know whether CISA can help me in making difference from other CPA's


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> i want to know whether CISA can help me in making difference from other CPA's


OK, it won't hurt. But to become a CPA you need the practical experience - i.e. two or three years of working for a licensed CPA in the US. You aren't a CPA just by passing the exam.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

i know but to get an experience under a US CPA, i should work in the US. Although not as a CPA but atleast in someway. but how? i thought CPA is the way to get a job in US but to become CPA i need a job in US. dont you thing its little bit confusing.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> i know but to get an experience under a US CPA, i should work in the US. Although not as a CPA but atleast in someway. but how? i thought CPA is the way to get a job in US but to become CPA i need a job in US. dont you thing its little bit confusing.


The main point is that it's highly unlikely you'll be able to get a job in the US that will count toward the CPA experience requirement if you need a sponsored visa to work in the US. The employer has to show that they have not been able to find a suitably qualified candidate among those already in the US with unlimited working privileges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

